# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  ndihme rreth N-400

## miki_al2001

Kam nje pyetje paksa te komplikuar.duke ditur qe ketu ne forum ka shume specialiste rreth ceshtjeve te emigracionit shpresoj qe do marrim  ndonje pergjigje te mire. nje shoku im aplikon per nenshtetesi amerikane.i ka plotesuar  te gjitha kushtet ,pra ka mbi 5 vjet qe ka green card,ka paguar pak a shume takstat sidomos vitet e fundit ,mirpo problemi qendron qe ai ka qendruar gjate kohe ne shqiperi,pra ai ka ardh vetem dy ose tre jave ne usa brenda vitit dhe eshte kethyer mbrapsht.ato nuk mund ta kapin kur ka dale nga usa vetem kur eshte futur se ka vulat por ne pasaporte ai ka vula qe ka shetit ne shtete tjera dhe aty kane mundesi ta kapin.ta zejme ai ka vule qe ka qene ne belgjike dhe pas saj vula e ardhshme e hyrjes ne amerike eshte pas nja 8 muajsh pra ato kane mundesi ta kapin shume lehte.cfare duhet te beje ,te thote qe e kam humb pasaporten dhe te aplikoje per travel dokument apo me mire te mbaje pasaporten.si mendoni ju?kam frike se e bera lemsh ishalla e kuptoni se cfare kam dashur te pyes.

----------


## PINK

Miki , 

kush tha se ato se kapin dot se kur ka dale nga usa ?
Cdo levizje qe ben rregjistrohet ne comp , numri i greencardit .. per ate pune eshte .   Mos u bazo shume te vulat ne pasaporte . 

Sa here del jashte usa dhe hyn futet numri i greencardit ne sistem . Cdo gje eshte e rregjistruar .

----------


## BOKE

Nje nga kushtet eshte qe ne tre vitet e fundit (para se te aplikosh per citizenship) qe te kualifikohesh, duhet te tregosh qe ke qene te pakten 184 dite ne vit ne SHBA.  Dhe kete e tregon me ane te formularit W2, qe eshte formulari qe tregon se ke punuar.

Mesa duket ky shoku jot nuk e ploteson kete kusht. Nuk ka te beje fare kur ka hyre apo ka dale, nqs nuk kalon 184 diteshin (gjysme viti).

----------


## miki_al2001

une e di shume mire aste qe tregon ti por kue din ato a ka qene ky 180 dite apo ka nejt 237 dite ne usa.nje shok tjeter morri nenshtetesine duke jetuar 355 dite ne shqiperi.vinte ne usa rrinte 5 dite dhe kethehej ne shqiperi por ate se kapen dot sepse ai kishte pasaport tjeter ky vuloste kur futej ne shqiperi.

----------

